# Poisonbike Cup 2010



## lsg-racing (12. November 2009)

Die Termine für 2010 stehen fest:

21.02.2010 Ochtendung
07.03.2010 Adenau
28.03.2010 Boos
25.04.2010 Kottenheim

Infos wie immer HIER!


----------



## Meridaracer (12. November 2009)

oooh diesmal Start in Ochtendung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (12. November 2009)

Dann fangen wir mal an zu Trainieren.


----------



## [email protected] (12. November 2009)

Ich bin wieder dabei und hoffe dass ich bis dahin wieder fit bin. 
Kette rechts.


----------



## Meridaracer (12. November 2009)

Ich glaube bei mir wird es nix, denn ich habe kommendes Jahr bissel was anderes vor


----------



## [email protected] (12. November 2009)

Was denn?


----------



## Meridaracer (12. November 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Was denn?



Wohl intensiver auf Maras konzentrieren und CC ganz weglassen.
Ist und war eh nicht mein Gebiet diese CC-Rennen


----------



## fdheidkamp (13. November 2009)

lsg-racing schrieb:


> Die Termine für 2010 stehen fest:
> 
> 21.02.2010 Ochtendung
> 07.03.2010 Adenau
> ...



Wir kommen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Gruß Frank


----------



## [email protected] (13. November 2009)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Wohl intensiver auf Maras konzentrieren und CC ganz weglassen.
> Ist und war eh nicht mein Gebiet diese CC-Rennen



Kann ich verstehen, aber so ein par CC-Rennen zur Vorbereitung schaden nicht ;-)


----------



## Peter88 (14. November 2009)

Ochtendung oder Adenau werde ich mir wohl gönnen :Freu,Freu: 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## Reiler (15. November 2009)

kottenheim nicht im tiefsten winter...hoffentlich wirds nicht langweilig...kenne das ja garnicht anders.

sind dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lsg-racing (15. November 2009)

bevor's in kottenheim zu langweilig wird, werden noch schnell ein paar schneekanonen organisiert


----------



## Reiler (21. November 2009)

lsg-racing schrieb:


> bevor's in kottenheim zu langweilig wird, werden noch schnell ein paar schneekanonen organisiert



hoffentlich!!!


----------



## Marc B (2. Dezember 2009)

fdheidkamp schrieb:


> Wir kommen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Gruß Frank



Will auch dabei sein Mindestens bei einem Stop der Serie.


----------



## lsg-racing (2. Dezember 2009)

Die Homepage wurde überarbeitet, schaut mal rein!
Die Onlineanmeldung ist ab Freitag 4.12. freigeschaltet .


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Dezember 2009)

Wir sehen uns Ende Februar, spätestens.


----------



## lsg-racing (3. Dezember 2009)

News: In Kottenheim finden 2010 die Südwestdeutsche, die Rheinland-Pfalz und die Saarland-Meisterschaft statt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (3. Dezember 2009)

Das ist dcoh ein schlechter Scherz oder?


----------



## lsg-racing (3. Dezember 2009)

Eigentlich nicht...


----------



## [email protected] (3. Dezember 2009)

So früh? Das ist doch kacke :/


----------



## elmar schrauth (11. Dezember 2009)

lsg-racing schrieb:


> bevor's in kottenheim zu langweilig wird, werden noch schnell ein paar schneekanonen organisiert



Asphaltiere  lieber mal den Uphill


----------



## Wavefrontrocker (13. Dezember 2009)

lsg-racing schrieb:


> Die Termine für 2010 stehen fest:
> 
> 21.02.2010 Ochtendung
> 07.03.2010 Adenau
> ...



Hi,
ihr seid ja hart drauf im Norden - im Februar habe ich noch locker einen halben Meter Schnee vor der Haustür! Allerdings spiele ich ja schon mit dem Gedanken mit zu racen.

Was haltet ihr von Tee mit Rum in den Trinkflaschen?  Und bitte keine Powerbars, da beisst man sich bei den Temperaturen die Zähne aus...

Wenn das nicht so weit zu fahren wäre - wie schauts aus? Sind hier noch welche aus dem Süden, dann könnten wir ja einen Trailgämsen Express organisieren - Neunsitzer mit dem nötigen Platz für Bikes und Gepäck ist vorhanden.

Also Grüße an alle Trailgämsen
Martin


----------



## SBIKERC (18. Dezember 2009)

Ne dieses Jahr tue ich mir das nicht an
bevor ich da krank in an Läufen wieder total ablose
letztes Jahr Gesamtletzter der Herren Klasse
naja wenigstens wurde ich nicht in den Rennen letzter...


----------



## [email protected] (18. Dezember 2009)

Du weißt doch, die Letzten werden die Ersten sein 
Man muss sich doch seinen Ängsten stellen


----------



## Meridaracer (18. Dezember 2009)

Also ich finde beim Poison-Cup geht es nicht darum zu gewinnen, sondern sich wieder in das Renngeschehen einzufinden, den Körper wieder an die Belastungen zu gewöhnen etc. Bin den letzten Cup immer aus dem Bauch heraus gefahren ohne Vorbereitung, die folgende Saison war dann ganz OK


----------



## Bonnekessel (20. Dezember 2009)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Also ich finde beim Poison-Cup geht es nicht darum zu gewinnen, sondern sich wieder in das Renngeschehen einzufinden, den Körper wieder an die Belastungen zu gewöhnen etc. Bin den letzten Cup immer aus dem Bauch heraus gefahren ohne Vorbereitung, die folgende Saison war dann ganz OK



Und daher machste auch dieses Mal
 wieder mit...

Gruß Bonne


----------



## Reiler (21. Dezember 2009)

wer auf solche ergebnisse im februar was gibt, der hats noch nicht verstanden...

ich komme da gerade aus der pause nach der crosssaison die ja bis mitte ende januar geht....

am poisonbike cp nehem ich quasi aus dem grundlagentraining heraus teil. mir egal mit welchem ergebniss. wie 2 posts vorher schon geschrieben, erstmal wieder rantasten...für mich nur ne strammere trainingseinheit, voll fahren kann ich zu dem zeitpunkt nie, da schwerpunkt aufs cyclocross gesetzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dontheogl (6. Januar 2010)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> Ne dieses Jahr tue ich mir das nicht an
> bevor ich da krank in an Läufen wieder total ablose
> letztes Jahr Gesamtletzter der Herren Klasse
> naja wenigstens wurde ich nicht in den Rennen letzter...



War ich nicht Gesamtletzter?
Auf jeden Fall war ich bei fast allen Rennen letzter! 

War trotzdem lustig.
Dieses Jahr komme ich wahrscheinlich nur um von außen zu filmen und Fotos zu machen!
Mitfahren bringt nix, habe noch weniger Trainiert als im Jahr davor!

Das kann man sich ersparen!


----------



## fix94 (13. Februar 2010)

Hi,
ich glaub das wir dieses Jahr in Ochtendung mit Spikes an den Start gehen müssen
Nächste Woche ist es schon soweit freu mich schon.


----------



## [email protected] (13. Februar 2010)

Also cih fahr kein Rennen mit Spikes  
Ich bleibe glaub ich meine RoRo treu.


----------



## fix94 (13. Februar 2010)

Was sind RoRo ??


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Februar 2010)

schwalbe rocket ron


----------



## [email protected] (14. Februar 2010)

Genau.


----------



## fix94 (14. Februar 2010)

ah alles kla bei den schnee mengen 
ich würde eher zu Nobby nic oder dirty dan greifen


----------



## [email protected] (14. Februar 2010)

Ich hab den ganzen WInter durch mit einem abgefahrenem RoRo trainiert, genau aus diesem Grund


----------



## fix94 (14. Februar 2010)

Ah alles kla und wie viel biste damit gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc-mtb (14. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube ich komme nach Adenau.

Wie viele starten denn bei den Rennen?

Gruß

Matze


----------



## fix94 (14. Februar 2010)

Viele haben sich angemeldet http://www.poisonbike-cup.de/

kannst ja mal bei den Starterliesten gucken


----------



## Cattie (15. Februar 2010)

Wie fit muss man denn da sein, um da mitfahren zu können?


----------



## [email protected] (15. Februar 2010)

fix94 schrieb:


> Ah alles kla und wie viel biste damit gefahren



Zu wenig


----------



## fix94 (15. Februar 2010)

Das hab ich mir auch gedacht ich werde vorrausichtlich NN vorne und hinten DD fahren, es soll ja tauen.

Werde morgen mal so eine Probefahrt starten wenns das Wetter zu lässt gehts nach Ochtendung


----------



## [email protected] (16. Februar 2010)

Das denkt glaube ich jeder (; 
DD?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lsg-racing (16. Februar 2010)

DD = Dirty Dan!
Im tiefen Schnee kommt man damit echt gut voran.
Mal gespannt wie sich das Wetter diese Woche entwickelt und ob sich der Schnee eher zu Eis oder zu Matsche entwickelt


----------



## fix94 (16. Februar 2010)

Was würdes du den bei Eis nehmen 

Aber meine Wetterprognose lautet
Es wird tauen die wege weden matschig uns ganz oben wird schwerer pap Schnee liegen  

Aber mir wirds egal sein Haupsache ist, dass das Rennen statt findet kann.


----------



## Cattie (16. Februar 2010)

Nochmal, wie fit muss man sein um da bei den Herren mitfahren zu können?


----------



## lsg-racing (16. Februar 2010)

@cattie: mitfahren kann da prinzpiell mal jeder, ist halt die frage was deine zielsetzung ist (sieg? mittelfeld? nicht-überrundet-werden?). denke man sollte im winter schon regelmäßig gefahren sein, damit es auch einigermaßen spass macht, sonst artet es schnell in quälerei aus. in der herren-klasse sind einige echt gute fahrer am start, vorne wird also ordentlich die post abgehen


----------



## Cattie (16. Februar 2010)

Naja einmal mit dem MTB im Schnee und ansonsten mit dem Rennrad auf der Rolle.
Krankheitsbedingt hatte ich aber auch eine Pause von 3 Wochen über Weihnachten drinnen.
Zielsetzung wäre glaube ich Mittelfeld und einfach mal erste Rennerfahrungen sammeln 
Mit einem AM von knapp 13kg um den Sieg mitfahren wäre glaube ich etwas illusorisch


----------



## lsg-racing (16. Februar 2010)

ich würde sagen: einfach mal ausprobieren


----------



## [email protected] (16. Februar 2010)

Cattie schrieb:


> Nochmal, wie fit muss man sein um da bei den Herren mitfahren zu können?



Ich würde sagen, dass ich schwer abzuschätzen wenn man dich nicht kennt, das musst du glaube ich für dich slebst entscheiden.


----------



## lsg-racing (17. Februar 2010)

Zur Info die aktuellen News von der Homepage!

"Montag 15.02.2010

Wir bitten euch die Internetseite öfters zu besuchen um aktuelle Informationen bezüglich der Streckensituation für den ersten Lauf in Ochtendung zu erhalten. Ab Mittwoch ist Tauwetter angesagt und wir gehen heute davon aus, dass der Lauf statt finden wird.

Dienstag 16.02.2010 

Ab morgen ist ja Tauwetter angesagt. Wir werden die Streckenabschnitte die nicht freigeräumt sind am Samstag präparieren. Nach dem jetzigen Stand der Dinge wird das Rennen stattfinden. Weitere Infos morgen.

Mittwoch 17.02.2010

Ich war heute an der Strecke in Ochtendung es sieht im Moment nicht gut aus. Tauwetter hat noch nicht eingesetzt, und es ist fraglich ob es überhaupt dazu kommt. Ich treffe mich morgen mit einem Verantwortlichen aus Ochtendung. Danach werden wir entscheiden ob das Rennen verschoben wird oder stattfindet."


----------



## [email protected] (17. Februar 2010)

Och ne, ich hab mir so ein Stress gemacht, wenn das jetzt abgesagt wird, bin ich sauer


----------



## lsg-racing (17. Februar 2010)

*!!! ACHTUNG !!!*
Das Rennen für Sonntag wurde soeben abgesagt, weil große Teile der Strecke aufgrund von Schneeverwehungen unbefahrbar sind und an einigen Stellen die Gefahr von Glatteisbildung besteht. Es besteht leider wenig Aussicht das sich die Lage bis Sonntag bessert, daher nun die frühzeitige Absage.  Wir bemühen möglichst bald einen Ersatztermin bekannt zugeben welcher sich im zeitlichen Rahmen des Cups befindet (sprich Kottenheim bleibt Finallauf).
Gruß,
Lukas, Orgateam

(P.S.: Die News auf der offiziellen Homepage folgt....)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailfrog (17. Februar 2010)




----------



## fix94 (17. Februar 2010)

Hi,

mein vorschlag wäre de 11.4.2010 für Ochtendung.

Das wäre dann 2 Wochen nach Boos und 2 Wochen vor Kottenheim.

Hoffe das dann der ganze Schnee abgetaut ist 

gruß

(P.S. Nicht traurig sein in bis zu Renne in  Adenau is et ja nicht mehr so lang)


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Februar 2010)

fix94 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mein vorschlag wäre de 11.4.2010 für Ochtendung.
> 
> ...


 
Kommunions Wochenende, das geht gar nicht für viele Herren, Sen1 und Sen2-3 Fahrer.


----------



## Trailfrog (17. Februar 2010)

wird sich schon was finden... da bin ich mir sicher  

zwar schade, aber besser als bei den bedingungen zu fahren


----------



## [email protected] (18. Februar 2010)

Mist! 
Jetzt ist mein Bike fertig aber es gibt nichts zum Testen  
AM 11.04 ist EMC oder?
Hoffentlich ist nächste Woche wenigstens Amneville.


----------



## lsg-racing (18. Februar 2010)

EMC ist am 17.04.!
Der Problematik des Weißen Sonntags sind wir uns bewusst, daher auch die lange Pause im April. Wir werden hoffentlich bald einen Termin finden, der möglichst vielen zusagt.


----------



## branderstier (18. Februar 2010)

Hi,

11.04. wäre genial. An dem Wochenende ist nämlich, nach der Absage des Bundesligalaufes-Nachwuchs in Goseck überhauptgarnichts in der Republik.

Kommunion????, man muß eben Prioritäten setzen.

Und tschüß


----------



## [email protected] (18. Februar 2010)

branderstier schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 11.04. wäre genial. An dem Wochenende ist nämlich, nach der Absage des Bundesligalaufes-Nachwuchs in Goseck überhauptgarnichts in der Republik.
> 
> ...



Dito


----------



## [email protected] (18. Februar 2010)

http://www.panoramablick.com/index....4&cam_id=2170&lang=de&action=showkat&archiv=z kein tauwetter, wenn ich mir den Verlauf von gestern Abend bis heute Mittag ansehe, sieht das anders aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fix94 (18. Februar 2010)

Also im Video sieht man ja eine großen Schneehaufen dies kann man mit einer Scheeverwehung vergleichen. Solche Schneeverwehungen liegen ganz oben auf dem Weg zum Trail und das dauert bis die Weg sind.

Auserdem tagsüber kann es ja schön sein aber sobald die Sonne weg ist gefriert das Tauwasser


----------



## lsg-racing (18. Februar 2010)

die webcam zeigt wunderbar tauwetter auf asphalt. wenn du weiter in den hintergrund guckst wirst du (mehr oder weniger gut) erkennen, dass sich auf den feldern reichlich wenig tut. und da wir ja nunmal kein rennradrennen veranstalten fahren wir über felder auf denen sich teilweise sehr hohe schneeverwehungen befinden welche bis sonntag bestimmt nicht weg sind. und das ist uns als veranstalter einfach zu gefährlich weshalb wir uns dazu entschlossen haben, dass rennen frühzeitig abzusagen. sicherlich wäre es für uns einfacher gewesen, dass rennen einfach abzuhalten, da wir nun ein neuen termin suchen müssen und alle logistik nochmals auf einen anderen tag "umplanen" müssen.


----------



## [email protected] (18. Februar 2010)

Einverstanden 
Meine Bremse muss eh noch eingeschickt werden


----------



## fix94 (20. Februar 2010)

So jetzt stehts fest 

de 11.4 wirds 

gruß


----------



## [email protected] (20. Februar 2010)

So spät :/


----------



## Reiler (20. Februar 2010)

mensch-das passt mir net...mist wetter...

möchte keine grundsaztdiskussion lostreten-aber: vor paar wochen bei der cross dm in magstadt war es -10 grad und schnee ohne ende+glätte...

was sind denn dagegen ein paar schneeverwehungen? rad schultern und drüber-wär doch mal was anderes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lsg-racing (20. Februar 2010)

es ging bei der absage nicht nur um schneeverwehungen, sondern hauptsächlich darum, dass sich an einigen stellen eis gebildet hat und das in schattigen bereichen, sodass es äußerst unwahrscheinlich ist, dass diese stellen bis sonntag wegtauen. und das risiko, dass fahrer auf eis wegrutschen und sich verletzten war uns einfach zu groß, daher die absage. die schneeverwehungen kamen dann noch erschwerend hinzu


----------



## Ralle. (20. Februar 2010)

passt beim mir 

freu mich

ich hab da sogar frei, un einen Tag Urlaub gespart


----------



## fix94 (21. Februar 2010)

Schönes Wetter heut hatten mir lang nicht mehr 

gruß Felix


----------



## [email protected] (21. Februar 2010)

Wie siehts denn bei euch aus?


----------



## Ralle. (21. Februar 2010)

Hier hat's geschneit


----------



## Dicke Wade (21. Februar 2010)

tja, war wohl die richtige entscheidung. in ochtendung und umgebung ist wieder alles weiß. bis 11.04
Berry


----------



## [email protected] (21. Februar 2010)

Schnee ist doch schön


----------



## fix94 (21. Februar 2010)

Dann müssen wir uns jetzt mal auf Adenau konzentrieren

Würd mal gern en paar infos von der strecke ob die gut Laune macht

Mal überraschen lassen sind ja noch 2 Wochen


----------



## waldmann (21. Februar 2010)

*Aktuell:
Die Strecke wurde am 20.02.2010 soweit ausgeschildert, dass eine Besichtigung möglich ist.*_*Eine Befahrung mit dem Bike lassen die winterlichen Verhältnisse leider noch nicht zu! 
*_


----------



## [email protected] (21. Februar 2010)

fix94 schrieb:


> Dann müssen wir uns jetzt mal auf Adenau konzentrieren
> 
> Würd mal gern en paar infos von der strecke ob die gut Laune macht
> 
> Mal überraschen lassen sind ja noch 2 Wochen



Die Strecke in Adenau war vorletztes Jahr ganz schö, aber auch hart. Letztes Jahr wurde dieses Rennen ja abgesagt,  das war aber auch verständlich! 


EIgentlich passt mir die Verschiebung ganz gut, nächste Woche hab cih ein Straßenrennen, dann müsste ich für Adenau ja fit sien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldmann (21. Februar 2010)

es ist nicht die Strecke wie vor 2 Jahren! Die Strecke befindet sich in Adenau am Schulzentrum. Auf der Posionbike-Cup Hompage findest du mehr Infos ... http://www.poisonbike-cup.de

g.w.


----------



## Reiler (22. Februar 2010)

waldmann schrieb:


> *Aktuell:
> Die Strecke wurde am 20.02.2010 soweit ausgeschildert, dass eine Besichtigung möglich ist.*_*Eine Befahrung mit dem Bike lassen die winterlichen Verhältnisse leider noch nicht zu!
> *_



na super-macht das überhaupt noch sinn den poison cup mit in den kalender mit aufzunehmen...warum nicht einfach die termine 4 wochen später starten lassen...


----------



## [email protected] (22. Februar 2010)

waldmann schrieb:


> es ist nicht die Strecke wie vor 2 Jahren! Die Strecke befindet sich in Adenau am Schulzentrum. Auf der Posionbike-Cup Hompage findest du mehr Infos ... http://www.poisonbike-cup.de
> 
> g.w.



Wer lesen kann ist eindeutig im Vorteil


----------



## fix94 (22. Februar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Die Strecke in Adenau war vorletztes Jahr ganz schö, aber auch hart. Letztes Jahr wurde dieses Rennen ja abgesagt, das war aber auch verständlich!


 
Warum wurde das rennen den abgesagt ??


----------



## [email protected] (25. Februar 2010)

Da war letztes Jahr doch so ien schwere Unwetter, das auf der Strecke Bäume gelegen haben usw.

Wie siehts bei euch mit dem Schnee aus? Weg?


----------



## fix94 (25. Februar 2010)

Ja bei uns ist der ganze Schnee weg.

Und bei euch in Adenau??


----------



## Reiler (25. Februar 2010)

is adenau sehr matschanfällig bei dem schneetau und regen?


----------



## [email protected] (25. Februar 2010)

Jetzt muss nur noch der Regen aufhören.

Ich kann leider nicht bis Adenau gucken, sind doch noch 130 Km


----------



## Dicke Wade (26. Februar 2010)

wenn es weiter so bleibt, besteht die strecke nur aus matsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reiler (26. Februar 2010)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> wenn es weiter so bleibt, besteht die strecke nur aus matsch.



aussage laut telefonischer nachfrage heute---noch immer nicht befahrbar...super


----------



## lsg-racing (26. Februar 2010)

Aussage laut Gästebuch:
"Hallo PBC-Gemeinde,

die Strecke in Adenau ist mit gelben "CTF-Schildern"
soweit angegeben, der Schnee ist weg und bis auf die eine oder andere Kleinigkeit ist die Strecke befahrbar. Einstieg ist der Weg zum Streckenabschnitt "Adenauer Forst" am Schulzentrum in Adenau. Die Trails sind bereits abgeflattert!"


----------



## Reiler (26. Februar 2010)

Moin,

morgen (samstag ) gegen 13,30 werden wir vor ort sein um die strecke abzufahren-egal bei welchem wetter. wer lust hat kommt einfach dazu...


----------



## fix94 (27. Februar 2010)

Hi 

Ich bin morgen mit meinem bruder so gegen 4 oben wer will kann auch noch kommen gefahren wird bei jedem Wetter

gruß Felix


----------



## Reiler (28. Februar 2010)

fix94 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich bin morgen mit meinem bruder so gegen 4 oben wer will kann auch noch kommen gefahren wird bei jedem Wetter
> 
> gruß Felix



wir haBEN EUCH DAS SCHONMAL EINGEFAHREN:::


----------



## lsg-racing (28. Februar 2010)

wie ist denn der streckenzustand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossandreas (28. Februar 2010)

lsg-racing schrieb:


> wie ist denn der streckenzustand?




Insgesamt nicht schwer matschig..nur an einigen Stellen schon ein bisschen. 
War mit reiler gestern da-bis kurz vor vier Strecke gefällt mir, ist auch technisch nicht ohne..und der Berg......


----------



## Reiler (28. Februar 2010)

tja, mal gespannt wieviele bäume bei diesem schei.. sturm auf der strecke liegen...


----------



## rich.tisch (28. Februar 2010)

Könnt ihr die Woche über bitte ab und an mal was über Wetter/Streckenzustand posten? Wenn sichs nämlich verschlimmern sollte, bzw. das Wetter arg schlecht wird, würd ich mir die Anfahrt nämlich sparen...


----------



## [email protected] (28. Februar 2010)

Wenn das jetzt auch abgesagt wird, wär das schon das dritte Rennen :/
Dann ist die Motivation kmplt. weg.


----------



## fix94 (28. Februar 2010)

Wir waren heute auch nit oben wegen dem sch... Sturm
Dafür aber in der woche


----------



## Reiler (28. Februar 2010)

fix94 schrieb:


> Wir waren heute auch nit oben wegen dem sch... Sturm
> Dafür aber in der woche



gib hier mal bescheid über zustand etc...hier ging heute die welt unter...6h stromausfall und hunderte umgestürzte bäume...


----------



## [email protected] (28. Februar 2010)

Samstag werde ich auch hochkommen, um die Strecke abzufahren. Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## fix94 (1. März 2010)

Reiler schrieb:


> gib hier mal bescheid über zustand etc...hier ging heute die welt unter...6h stromausfall und hunderte umgestürzte bäume...


 
Ja genau können
nicht mal paar leute vom verantworlichen verein die strecke. begutachten und gucken das auch kein baum in die strecke rein hängt.

Habe keine lust, dass das Rennen auch noch ausfält hab mich jetzt schon lange drauf vorbereitet.


----------



## Reiler (2. März 2010)

fix94 schrieb:


> Ja genau können
> nicht mal paar leute vom verantworlichen verein die strecke. begutachten und gucken das auch kein baum in die strecke rein hängt.
> 
> Habe keine lust, dass das Rennen auch noch ausfält hab mich jetzt schon lange drauf vorbereitet.



wenn das auch noch ausfällt-starte ich bei dem cup nichtmehr...
hoffen wir das beste.
heute erste ausfahrt über die strassen durch die berge im wald...erschreckend.hunderte-wenn nicht tausende bäume sind gefallen...traurig anzusehen.,


----------



## [email protected] (2. März 2010)

Ohja, ich bin heute auch zum "Crossfahrer" geworden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reiler (2. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ohja, ich bin heute auch zum "Crossfahrer" geworden...



gratuliere-evtl. wird dann noch was aus dir...


----------



## waldmann (2. März 2010)

Die Strecke in Adenau ist befahrbar. Xynthia hat die Strecke verschont!
Bis Sonntag...


----------



## fix94 (2. März 2010)

Eben kamm im Wetter das es am Sonntag schneien soll und bis zu -2°C
werden soll

Hoffen wir das beste aber wir müssen uns ja auch nit verrückt machen

Ich hoffe doch
bis Sonntag


----------



## Reiler (2. März 2010)

Aktuell:

Die Strecke wurde am 20.02.2010 soweit ausgeschildert, dass eine Besichtigung möglich ist.

02.03.2010: Orkantief Xynthia hat die Adenauer Strecke weitgehend verschont. Die Strecke ist befahrbar!


quelle:
so von der hp kopiert...


was fahrt ihr so für reifen da?


----------



## lsg-racing (4. März 2010)

Aus dem Gästebuch:

"Morgen zusammen,
also um sämtliche Unklarheiten aufzulösen hier jetzt der aktuelle Stand der Strecke und Umgebung in Adenau. Adenau selber ist mit einem blauen Auge am Sturm vorbei gekommen, die Strecke ist nach den letzten tollen Wintertagen in einem guten Zustand (zwar hart gefroren aber wir sind ja MTBler).
Sollte jetzt nicht noch am Fr./Sa. das totale Schneechaos ausbrechen dürfte dem Rennen am Sonntag nichts im Wege stehen. Der RCH und die Jun gs von der "VollenKanne" geben alles um einen schönen Renntag zu organisieren!!"

fahr gleich hoch, werde nachher mal berichten wie die strecke aussieht....


----------



## [email protected] (4. März 2010)

Wenn sich das Wetter hält, würds richtig geil! 
Bin schon richtig "hibbelig"


----------



## Dicke Wade (4. März 2010)

freitag schnee, samstag schnee u. regen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (4. März 2010)

Das will ich doch garnicht hören!


----------



## lsg-racing (4. März 2010)

waren heute nachmittag zu viert auf der strecke.
muss sagen: der berg ist verdammt lang allerdings größtenteils asphaltiert, rollt entsprechend gut. im wald wars dann an der ein oder anderen stelle etwas matschig, stellenweise aber auch leicht gefroren, aber alles problemlos zu fahrn. die trails im dichteren wald waren ziemlich trocken, sehr viel grip und gut zu fahrn.
mal gespannt was das wetter jetzt macht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reiler (4. März 2010)

kann man alles mit leichtem semislick fahren...


----------



## [email protected] (4. März 2010)

Ich bleib beim RoRo 
Der Wetterbericht sieht doch  gut aus!


----------



## Reiler (4. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich bleib beim RoRo
> Der Wetterbericht sieht doch  gut aus!



feigling... no risk no fun!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crossandreas (4. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich bleib beim RoRo
> Der Wetterbericht sieht doch  gut aus!



Fährst du immer und überall RoRo?????

Ich mach mir hier tausend Gedanken, welche Reifen ich fahr.......


----------



## Chr!s (6. März 2010)

Na, welche Schneehöhen haben wir denn in Adenau?


----------



## rich.tisch (6. März 2010)

Schau mal auf der Homepage, da steht das Rennen ist abgesagt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## branderstier (6. März 2010)

So eine riesen Kacke!!!


Ich glaube wir fahren erst wieder zu Ostern Rennen.



Und tschüß


----------



## Reiler (6. März 2010)

Damit hat sich der CUP für mich erledigt. Ich steige aus...Das bekommt man Terminmäßig nichtmehr nachgeholt.

Wer ist zuständig für die Startgelder zurück zu überweisen?


----------



## Ralle. (6. März 2010)

Schade, die Strecke ist super vorbereitet gewesen

Die Jung's haben eine schöne Strecke mit paar knackigen Trails 

Leider hat der  für Morgen einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.

Aber Morgen ist nicht aller Tage Männer, Kopf hoch.


----------



## Ailton (6. März 2010)

@Reiler
Laut Ausschreibung hast du keinen Anspruch auf die Rückerstattung des Startgeldes. Warte doch erst mal ab ob und wann das Rennen nachgeholt werden kann.


----------



## Reiler (6. März 2010)

Ailton schrieb:


> @Reiler
> Laut Ausschreibung hast du keinen Anspruch auf die Rückerstattung des Startgeldes. Warte doch erst mal ab ob und wann das Rennen nachgeholt werden kann.



ochtendung ist schon fast unmöglich dabei zu sein wg. kummonionfeiern etc. jetzt noch einen dazwischenquetschen..nein.
wenn ich das nicht wiederbekomme war ich zum letztenmal dabei...finde gut dass es  die  serie gibt, unterstütze sie auhc immer mit meinen startgeldern und meiner teilnahme + fresse mir den wanzt an würstchen voll.... aber 2 von 4 terminen die nicht stattfinden wann sie sollen ist nix für mich. eine winterserie findet im winter stattt-da kann schonmal schnee auftauchen-schauen wir auf die cyclocross dm-wm-em---da wird bei 50cm schnee und 14grad minus gefahren-niemand beschwert sich...

will hier ehrlich keine hetze betreiben,wirklich nicht...aber man muss da schon kulant sein als veraanstalter wenn gleich 2 termine nicht stattfinden zu den ausgeschriebenen daten. zumal unsereins der überweist ja dem veranstalter auch eine gewisse planungssicherheit gibt.


----------



## Cattie (7. März 2010)

Heute scheint die Sonne strahlend vom Himmel...


----------



## fix94 (7. März 2010)

Hi ich schlage den 14.03 als aussweich Termin vor.

Hoffe das bis dahin der Schnee weggetaut ist


----------



## lsg-racing (7. März 2010)

Alle Zweifler können sich unter "Strecken/Anfahrt  - Adenau" mal Bilder von der Strecke angucken. Und es geht dabei nicht vordergründig um den ganzen Schnee, sondern man kann auch schön die vereinzelt umgeknickten Bäume erkennen von denen wohl die größere Gefahr ausgeht....
War heute morgen auf der Strecke in Kottenheim, auch hier wär aufgrund umgestürzter Bäume und drohendem Schneebruch kein Rennen möglich gewesen. Also habt bitte Verständnis dafür, dass der Veranstalter das Risiko für zu groß eingeschätzt hat um eine Rennen stattfinden zu lassen. Mit Schnee hatten wir ja schön öfters zu tun (Kottenheim 2009, Boos vor ein paar Jahren, ebenso wie Arzheim) und wir sind immer gestartet, ohne Probleme. Aber die Gefahr von herabstürzenden Ästen/Bäumen ist leider nicht kalkulierbar und deshalb war es auch die einzig richtige Entscheidung das Rennen abzusagen.
Ich bin mir sicher, dass wir auch mit den Startgeldern eine Lösung finden werden die allen Teilnehmern zusagt.
Beste Grüße,
Lukas, Orga


----------



## Reiler (7. März 2010)

lsg-racing schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, dass wir auch mit den Startgeldern eine Lösung finden werden die allen Teilnehmern zusagt.
> Beste Grüße,
> Lukas, Orga



das hoffen wir, es gibt nämlich auch je menge leute die sich auch für sonntags urlaub nehmen müssen oder sich gerade für eine winterserie anmelden weil sie zum touristenstart ab ostern fürs rennenfahren quasi keine zeit haben...

hoffen wir das beste-für das wetter kann keiner was-wenn doch, sagt ir wo ich denjenigen zu fassen kriege...


----------



## jon348 (7. März 2010)

He Reiler 

Mach doch mal zart! Die Veranstalter können auch nix für das Wetter! Wenn dir ein Baum auf den Kopf fällt, dann kannste gar keine Rennen mehr fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (7. März 2010)

Moin,

ich war gestern auf der Strecke in Adenau (12-13 Uhr), wenn man mit ein paar Leuten gefahren wär, hätte man die STrecke gut fahren können. Ja, ich wär sie auch gern gefahren, dazu hätte ich aber Schilder gebraucht, das scheint ja Mangeware zu sein! 
Die einzigen Spuren auf der Strecke waren meine und zu diesem Zeitpunkt war das Rennen auch schon abgesagt, kann ich auch nicht verstehen.
Mein Vater ist am Freitag aus der Schweiz gekommen, 1000km umsonst...
Das Wetter heute war auch nicht geradet schlecht, das stand auch schon letzte Woche im Wetterbericht.


----------



## Chr!s (7. März 2010)

@ Reiler: ich glaube nicht, dass du hier für ALLE sprechen darfst. 





Reiler schrieb:


> das hoffen wir,...


Ich zumindest habe vollstes Vertrauen in die Organisatoren und sehe keinen Anlass, hier in ähnlicher Weise zu brüskieren. Sicherlich ist ein solcher Rennausfall ärgerlich und wenn er in deiner äußerst eng gesteckten Saisonplanung dermaßen hoch angesiedelt ist, wie du schreibst, umso mehr. Dennoch liegt es nicht in unserer Hand, die Natur ist stärker, wie wir vielerorts miterleben dürfen.
Der Veranstalter hat absolut richtig gehandelt und zeigt damit, dass er sich intensive Gedanken um die Fahrerinnen und Fahrer macht. Wenn du schonmal ein Rennen organisiert hast, dürftest du nachvollziehen können, welche Verantwortung in dieser Situation auf einem lastet.
Die Jungs von der Orga sind genauso enttäuscht wie du, wie wahrscheinlich die meisten hier. Sei aber davon überzeugt, dass sie alles mögliche in die Wege leiten, um uns und unseren Ansprüchen gerecht zu werden. Auch wenn der Cup jetzt um einen Lauf kürzer ausfallen sollte.


----------



## Reiler (7. März 2010)

Chr!s schrieb:


> @ Reiler: ich glaube nicht, dass du hier für ALLE sprechen darfst.



wir, sind, ich und meine begleiter . einer davon nahm sich extra urlaub...was der rest hier denkt ist nicht meine angelegenheit...
wer meine anderen postings liest, sieht dass ich der serie positiv gegenüberstehe.


----------



## Reiler (7. März 2010)

jon348 schrieb:


> He Reiler
> 
> Mach doch mal zart!



tu ich doch...


----------



## crossandreas (7. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich war gestern auf der Strecke in Adenau (12-13 Uhr), wenn man mit ein paar Leuten gefahren wär, hätte man die STrecke gut fahren können. Ja, ich wär sie auch gern gefahren, dazu hätte ich aber Schilder gebraucht, das scheint ja Mangeware zu sein!
> Die einzigen Spuren auf der Strecke waren meine und zu diesem Zeitpunkt war das Rennen auch schon abgesagt, kann ich auch nicht verstehen.
> ...




Also wenn man  die Strecke doch gut fahren hätte können, welches Risiko gibt`s dann. Nach den Bildern zu urteilen ist die Strecke auch nicht wirklich gefährlicher, als bei Matsch..und bei Matsch wirds auch nicht abgesagt.. Die Bäume die evtl. auf die Strecke bzw. über die Strecke ragen könnten, laut Bilder auf der HP, wären mit ner Kettensäge auch schnell beseitigt..
Und was war jetzt groß anders als in Kottenheim letztes Jahr..??

Die erste steile Abfahrt hätte man doch umfahren können...

Was ich auch nicht versteh warum man ein Rennen nur nach augenscheinlichen Kriterien absagt..und man nicht mal drüber fährt und dann entscheidet.. 
Ich bin dieses Jahr schon viele Schneerennen gefahren, ging immer gut und ich lebe noch.. 

Ich find ja auch super das sich die Orga um unsere Sicherheit sorgt, aber so richtig verstehen tu ich`s nicht..

Hier unten mal ein Bild, es hat sogar geschneit..


----------



## fix94 (12. März 2010)

Ersatztermin für Adenau!!
Jetzt ist es offiziäl
Nach längerer Suche konnten wir für das ausgefallene Rennen in Adenau einen Ersatz finden. Am 05.04. findet der Lauf in Büchel (Eifel) statt. Da aufgrund von Terminüberschneidungen einige MTB Biker nicht bei 3 Läufen starten können werden nur zwei Rennen gewertet. Alle für Adenau gemeldeten Fahrer können natürlich ihr Rennen auf Büchel ummelden. Es tut uns sehr leid das wir wegen der Wetterkapriolen zwei Termine verschieben mussten. Dadurch können einige Starter in Büchel und/oder Ochtendung nicht starten. Wir erstatten auf Anfrage das Startgeld für ein Rennen.


----------



## [email protected] (12. März 2010)

Auch gut. Nächstes Jahr heißt der Cup nur noch Chaos CUp


----------



## [email protected] (12. März 2010)

Jetzt kann ich mein Urlaub auch noch verschieben


----------



## crossandreas (12. März 2010)

Warum findet das Rennen dann  nicht in Adenau statt, sondern in Büchel????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailfrog (13. März 2010)

weil in Adenau eine durchführung nicht möglich ist?!

Die bekommen in Adenau für die nächsten Termine leider keine Genehmigungen etc.!


----------



## Reiler (13. März 2010)

crossandreas schrieb:


> Warum findet das Rennen dann  nicht in Adenau statt, sondern in Büchel????



gute frage,

die strecke in büchel is sowas von unatraktiv... (wenn es die vom german a cup sein soll )


----------



## Reiler (13. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Jetzt kann ich mein Urlaub auch noch verschieben



dann het der bueschi in buechel ja fast ein Heimrennen?!!??


----------



## [email protected] (13. März 2010)

Reiler schrieb:


> dann het der bueschi in buechel ja fast ein keimrennen?!!??


----------



## Dicke Wade (13. März 2010)

für mich hat sich der cup erledigt. bis 2011


----------



## [email protected] (13. März 2010)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> für mich hat sich der cup erledigt. bis 2011



EIgentlich ist das auch die richtige Entscheidung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reiler (13. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> EIgentlich ist das auch die richtige Entscheidung



tja- ich und noch paar andere spielen auch mit dem gedanken...


märz
27.3. vereinsmeisterschaftslauf 1.
28.03. Boos, Poison Cup               

April

5.4.10 OSTERMONTAG !!  Büchel ( *Nachholtermin *von Adenau)
11.4.10  Ochtendung *Nachholtermi*n Bezirksmeisterschaft
17.04.2010 EMC  
24.04.2010 EMC 
25.4.10  Kottenheim Poison Cup

das ist einfach keine gute konstallation.


----------



## Dicke Wade (13. März 2010)

das ich hier nicht falsch verstanden werde. ich kann einfach an den nachholterminen nicht und in kottenheim muss ich arbeiten und in boos fahre ich eine ctf. deshalb hat sich das erledigt. möchte hier keinen motivieren nicht mehr teil zu nehmen. man sieht sich in mehren. gebt alles.
Berry


----------



## Reiler (15. März 2010)

büchel wird die german a strecke werden...siehe hp.

das wird eng.wenig chancen in dem gewurzel zu überholen...das wird lustig


----------



## [email protected] (15. März 2010)

2 Mal im Jahr die gleiche Strecke? Öde?


----------



## Reiler (20. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> 2 Mal im Jahr die gleiche Strecke? Öde?



3!!!mal.

poison+endert marathon(geht auch drüber)+german a....

ich kann da eh net...


----------



## Trailfrog (22. März 2010)

Reiler schrieb:


> ich kann da eh net...




dann beschwer dich auch nicht!


----------



## Reiler (23. März 2010)

Trailfrog schrieb:


> dann beschwer dich auch nicht!



ach herrjeeeeeeeeee...........


----------



## lsg-racing (24. März 2010)

Streckeninfos Büchel Teile von der German-A-Strecke, Teile vom Marathon und teilweise ein paar neue Wege so wie's aussieht.
Aber erstmal freu ich mich auf Boos....


----------



## [email protected] (24. März 2010)

In Boos solls ja nass werden


----------



## fix94 (24. März 2010)

Hi war heute mit meinem Bruder in Boos 

unten bei den Bach durchfahrten ist es extrem matschig 

aber der rest ist sehr gut zu fahren, aber es soll noch regen geben 

Also es wird ne richtige schlamm schlacht besonders für die starter die am ende der veranstaltung starten(HERREN)

Aber die Strecke macht echt gut laune is aber auch von der technik eine der anspruchsvollsten

Haben noch mit ein paar anderen die vor ort waren gerdet die matschigen stellen sollen noch ausgebessert werden und heute abend wurde die brücke an ihren Platz gehieft

gruß Felix

P.S. zur Reifenwahl mein top favorite forn und hinten de furiosen fred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossandreas (25. März 2010)

fix94 schrieb:


> P.S. zur Reifenwahl mein top favorite forn und hinten de furiosen fred




das ist ein scherz oder????


ist ja im krassen gegenteil dazu was du 2 Zeilen weiter oben schreibst...


----------



## Trailfrog (25. März 2010)

er lacht doch... ironie!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (25. März 2010)

Alles nur eine Frage der Technik!


----------



## Reiler (26. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> In Boos solls ja nass werden



nacher wirds wegen dir noch abgesagt....





























































warn scherz-freue mich auf sonntag!!!


----------



## [email protected] (26. März 2010)

:d


----------



## Reiler (26. März 2010)

crossandreas schrieb:


> das ist ein scherz oder????
> 
> 
> ist ja im krassen gegenteil dazu was du 2 Zeilen weiter oben schreibst...



ach was- grip wird allgemein drastisch überbewertet...


----------



## endorfin91 (27. März 2010)

Hey,
könnte mir vieleicht jemand Auskunft über die Streckenverhätnisse in Boos geben?Sind 1.8er Schlammreifen angebracht oder geht auch ein ganz normaler Noby Nic?
Gruß


----------



## [email protected] (27. März 2010)

1.8 Nobby  
Ich fahr mein RoRo 
Musst eh laufen...


----------



## redrace (28. März 2010)

HUHU

Bilderlink der Senioren 1/2/3 gibts hier. Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reiler (28. März 2010)

schön wars heute.

schöne strecke.wetter bestens.platzierung ok...

was will man mehr.

kritik dennoch:

beim eliterennen gabs stau an der brücke.daraufhin sind viele einfach unten an der brücke vorbei gefahren. nenn t man sowas nicht einen disqualifikationsgrund?


----------



## Chr!s (29. März 2010)

Reiler schrieb:


> beim eliterennen gabs stau an der brücke.daraufhin sind viele einfach unten an der brücke vorbei gefahren. nenn t man sowas nicht einen disqualifikationsgrund?



Sehe ich nicht so und der Veranstalter anscheinend ebenfalls nicht. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Reiler nicht in der Situation steckte, nach dem Start von anderen Fahrern vor der Brücke abgedrängt oder ausgebremst worden zu sein, sodass es unmöglich war entsprechend Schwung mitzunehmen, um überhaupt oben anzukommen. Zu Fuß ist die Brücke nicht zu überwinden. Das war schon in den früheren Jahren so und wurde entsprechend praktiziert und toleriert. Von daher...
Die Strecke war schön und hatte Flow. Eine der schönsten des Cups. Nur kann mir jemand sagen, wo die Schläuche zum Reinigen der Räder versteckt waren?


----------



## Reiler (29. März 2010)

Chr!s schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht so und der Veranstalter anscheinend ebenfalls nicht. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Reiler nicht in der Situation steckte, nach dem Start von anderen Fahrern vor der Brücke abgedrängt oder ausgebremst worden zu sein, sodass es unmöglich war entsprechend Schwung mitzunehmen, um überhaupt oben anzukommen. Zu Fuß ist die Brücke nicht zu überwinden. Das war schon in den früheren Jahren so und wurde entsprechend praktiziert und toleriert. Von daher...
> Die Strecke war schön und hatte Flow. Eine der schönsten des Cups. Nur kann mir jemand sagen, wo die Schläuche zum Reinigen der Räder versteckt waren?





nun ja,

ich kenne es nur so. wer die strecke verlässt, ist raus....

wenns für den rest ok war...mir wars egal-war nicht mein rennen

wie gesagt-geiler tag gestern!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (29. März 2010)

Chr!s schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht so und der Veranstalter anscheinend ebenfalls nicht. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Reiler nicht in der Situation steckte, nach dem Start von anderen Fahrern vor der Brücke abgedrängt oder ausgebremst worden zu sein, sodass es unmöglich war entsprechend Schwung mitzunehmen, um überhaupt oben anzukommen. Zu Fuß ist die Brücke nicht zu überwinden. Das war schon in den früheren Jahren so und wurde entsprechend praktiziert und toleriert. Von daher...
> Die Strecke war schön und hatte Flow. Eine der schönsten des Cups. Nur kann mir jemand sagen, wo die Schläuche zum Reinigen der Räder versteckt waren?


Der Schlauch war vor Bonnes Auto gut versteckt


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. März 2010)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Der Schlauch war vor Bonnes Auto gut versteckt


 
Der war nicht vom Cup. Der war vom Merida Schulte Team.


----------



## Reiler (29. März 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Der war nicht vom Cup. Der war vom Merida Schulte Team.



ja, und hat fein sauber gemacht...vitamin B rules...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reiler (29. März 2010)

so jetzt mal butter bei die fische.

was seid ihr für reifen gefahren am sonntag-wieviel dampf war drin?


----------



## Wave (29. März 2010)

seit wann fahren denn die pros von firebike den poisoncup? oh gott


----------



## Reiler (29. März 2010)

Wave schrieb:


> seit wann fahren denn die pros von firebike den poisoncup? oh gott



seit letztem jahr...


----------



## Bonnekessel (31. März 2010)

Nobby Nic 2010er in 2,25 mit 1,8 bar

Super Grip


----------



## Ralle. (1. April 2010)

Noch mal danke an die Orga, war eine Rundesache und hat richtig Spass gemacht  

habt einen tollen Job gemacht


----------



## Ralle. (1. April 2010)

ich war hinten mit DD und 2,5 bar unterwegs und vorne NN 2,7 bar

denke daran hat's nicht gelegen


----------



## Reiler (1. April 2010)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Nobby Nic 2010er in 2,25 mit 1,8 bar
> 
> Super Grip



2,25er ?
ich bin mit 1,8er durch den matsch gepflügt...(was mir übrigens gut gefallen hat.zu keiner zeit irgendwie gerutscht...)


----------



## null.ahnung (2. April 2010)

Hallo Ralle!
Was ist ein HT Fully??????


----------



## Ralle. (2. April 2010)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle!
> Was ist ein HT Fully??????


 Das ist was ganz besonderes


----------



## diele76 (3. April 2010)

hallo,

könnte mal jemand die strecke in büchel beschreiben...?



mgf
diele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (6. April 2010)

Schnell....


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. April 2010)

Und mit Hautfetzten


----------



## [email protected] (6. April 2010)

Haha...


----------



## lsg-racing (6. April 2010)

Hier sind ein paar Bilder von den Senioren 2 + 3 und dem Herrenrennen zu finden.


----------



## Reiler (6. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Haha...



gut dass ich die kinder net dabeihatte-hast ja echt schei..e ausgesehen-näxtmal bidde net so krumm da rumhumpeln...

was sollen denn die kinder denken?


----------



## Reiler (6. April 2010)

lsg-racing schrieb:


> Hier sind ein paar Bilder von den Senioren 2 + 3 und dem Herrenrennen zu finden.





hat jemand was von SEN1?

waswar das für ein hirn der bei sen1 mit der 300er nummer gestartet ist?


----------



## lsg-racing (7. April 2010)

Auf der Homepage der Booser sind Bilder vom Senioren 1 Rennen.


----------



## Reiler (7. April 2010)

lsg-racing schrieb:


> Auf der Homepage der Booser sind Bilder vom Senioren 1 Rennen.



danke dir.


----------



## Reiler (7. April 2010)

streckenzustand ochtendung? dass der asphalt noch da ist, kann ich mir denken.

wie matschig ist die abfahrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (7. April 2010)

Bei dem Wetter trocknet das doch eh alles 

Ih Asphalt


----------



## Reiler (7. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter trocknet das doch eh alles
> 
> Ih Asphalt



evtl. is das mit dem mtb nix für dich.wenn du schon auf asphalt net fahren kannst...


----------



## Meridaracer (11. April 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hallo Fahrer des heutigen Poison-Cup-Rennens in Ochtendung.
> 
> Wer interesse an Fotos von den Sen2 und Sen3 hat, kann diese gerne kostenlos zumailen!
> Ich habe 600 Bilder geschossen da wird wohl von jedem ein Bild dabei sein.
> ...



Was macht der Erik Hühnlein da schon wieder für eine aerodynamische Haltung ??? Ich weiß der Kurs ist Windanfällig


----------



## Berrrnd (11. April 2010)

kannst du die bilder nicht irgendwo hochladen?

war zwar nicht dabei, aber interessieren würde es mich schon.


----------



## Berrrnd (11. April 2010)

z.b. bei google.

da kann man doch ein fotoalbum anlegen.

die fotos kannst du doch ganz einfach mit z.b. irjanview oder xnview auf eine größe von 800x600 o.ä. bringen.


----------



## Berrrnd (11. April 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


>



sehr schöner gesichtsausdruck der beiden fahrer am wegesrand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (11. April 2010)

Hat jemand Bilder von den u19?

Geiles Rennen


----------



## [email protected] (11. April 2010)

202


----------



## Bonnekessel (12. April 2010)

3. Rennen und wieder erst Regen nach den Rennen ...


da haben sich alle Absagen doch bewährt!


Danke an die Poisonbike-Veranstalter und die das möglich machen..

bonne


----------



## agent_smith (12. April 2010)

Ich hab eins von Dir David.

Aber bei deiner Emailadresse kommt immer der Mailer Dämon, hast Du ne neue Adresse?

LG Timo


----------



## [email protected] (12. April 2010)

Ne, mein SPeicher is voll 
Jetzt müsste es gehen *gg*


----------



## schotti65 (13. April 2010)

Zum Thema Zeitnahme / in eigener Sache:

Da mir der Veranstalter nach 3 Rennen ein sehr positives Feedback gegeben hat ("...Sowohl wir als Veranstalter, als auch die Teilnehmer waren mit dem Programm sehr zufrieden..."), erlaube ich mir mal eine kurze Eigenwerbung.

Die Zeitnahme wurde manuell (also ohne Transponder) m.H. einer speziell entwickelten Software durchgeführt. Die Software fungiert quasi als bessere Stoppuhr und beinhaltet verschiedene Reglements, Stammdatenverwaltung, diverse Ausdrucke, Auswertungen usw. usw. und stellt eine kostengünstige Alternative zu transponderbasierter Zeitnahme dar. Man kann die Software mieten oder kaufen. Mehr Infos und eine kostenlose Demoversion gibts hier.

Ich mache auch Zeitnahme mit Transpondern. Anfragen sind willkommen.

schotti
www.triga-zeitnahme.de


----------



## bikehumanumest (15. April 2010)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Zeitnahme / in eigener Sache:
> 
> Da mir der Veranstalter nach 3 Rennen ein sehr positives Feedback gegeben hat ("...Sowohl wir als Veranstalter, als auch die Teilnehmer waren mit dem Programm sehr zufrieden..."), erlaube ich mir mal eine kurze Eigenwerbung.
> 
> ...



nur mal kurz dazu...ich finde es als Teilnehmer schon mal klasse wenn man hinterher gerade bei cc Rennen die Rundenzeiten sehen kann...(auch wenn man dabei die Tränen in die Augen bekommt...) und mit je weniger (finanziellem) Aufwand das dann als Service  geboten werden kann umso besser...

joe
jetzt muss ich nur noch an den Rundenzeiten selbst arbeiten


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. April 2010)

sonst hat keiner bilder vom senioren1 rennen?


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. April 2010)

hatten wir doch,... das du keins von mir hattest... (haben gemailt)


----------



## lsg-racing (15. April 2010)

so, die strecke in kottenheim ist bestens präpariert und vollständig befahrbar. eine beschilderung erfolgt irgendwann in den nächsten tagen. auf der homepage findet ihr unter downloads den gps-track der strecke.
viel spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reiler (20. April 2010)

was machen wir eigentlich wenn die ettringer und beller vulkane ausbrechen? hat das orga team sich auf die vulkanasche eingestellt? evtl. einen flugverbot in der abfahrt???


----------



## Trailfrog (20. April 2010)

-.-!


----------



## JatK (20. April 2010)

wie is das mit duschen/umkleiden etc in kottenheim habe da nix drüber gefunden?

mfg


----------



## lsg-racing (20. April 2010)

Ist alles im Gebäude am Sportplatz vorhanden!


----------



## Reiler (21. April 2010)

JatK schrieb:


> wie is das mit duschen/umkleiden etc in kottenheim habe da nix drüber gefunden?
> 
> mfg




kottenheim is alles top. idyllisch gelegen und sani einrichtungen vorhanden.ca 30meter vom start.alles kurze wege.
meine lieblingsveranstaltung was strecke und lage angeht.
auf den fiesen anstieg könnte ich gerne verzichten-aber ich mag die technik an dem kurs.sollte jeder mal gefahren sein finde ich.

was nur ungewohnt sein wird, ist dass es mal kein schnee gibt


----------



## Ralle. (21. April 2010)

Reiler schrieb:


> kottenheim is alles top. idyllisch gelegen und sani einrichtungen vorhanden.ca 30meter vom start.alles kurze wege.
> meine lieblingsveranstaltung was strecke und lage angeht.
> auf den fiesen anstieg könnte ich gerne verzichten-aber ich mag die technik an dem kurs.sollte jeder mal gefahren sein finde ich.
> 
> was nur ungewohnt sein wird, ist dass es mal kein schnee gibt


 Wer sagt das  

Haben schon die Schneekanonen bestellt 


Streck ist im sehr gutem Zustand


----------



## Reiler (21. April 2010)

Ralle. schrieb:


> Wer sagt das
> 
> Haben schon die Schneekanonen bestellt
> 
> ...



aktuell müßte dioch alles staubtrocken sein oder? staublungengefahr sozusagen als alternative zur vulkanasche...


----------



## Meridaracer (21. April 2010)

Hohlt die Schneekanonen dann hab ich wenigestens einen Grund wenn ich versage


----------



## Reiler (22. April 2010)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Hohlt die Schneekanonen dann hab ich wenigestens einen Grund wenn ich versage



biete 20mm spikes gegen höchstgebot!!!!!!!!


es soll ja bis 25grad werden. wahnsinn!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lsg-racing (22. April 2010)

Auf der Homepage gibts News zu Kottenheim bzgl. Zeitplan, Strecke, Parken und Meisterschaften!


----------



## Meridaracer (22. April 2010)

lsg-racing schrieb:


> Auf der Homepage gibts News zu Kottenheim bzgl. Zeitplan, Strecke, Parken und Meisterschaften!



Danköööö 

Ach ja, habe ich das so richtig verstanden das auch die Meistwerschaften in der Eliteklasse ausgetragen wird. Weil die schreiben da immer was von Sen 2-4


----------



## lsg-racing (22. April 2010)

die meisterschaften finden in allen klassen statt, nur in den senioren klassen gibts da halt die beschriebene besonderheit.


----------



## Meridaracer (22. April 2010)

lsg-racing schrieb:


> die meisterschaften finden in allen klassen statt, nur in den senioren klassen gibts da halt die beschriebene besonderheit.



Ach so, danke dir für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Rindsnawel (22. April 2010)

lsg-racing schrieb:


> die meisterschaften finden in allen klassen statt, nur in den senioren klassen gibts da halt die beschriebene besonderheit.



Sorry Leute ich hab's nocht nicht ganz gerafft......wie sieht es denn mit den Senioren1 aus? Werden da auch die Meisterschaften ausgetragen?


----------



## lsg-racing (23. April 2010)

So, hab den Satz zur Meisterschaft nochmal neu geschrieben, hoffe es ist jetzt verständlicher. Hatte den Satz so übernommen, der stand schon vorher in ner News die nicht von mir stammte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridaracer (23. April 2010)

lsg-racing schrieb:


> So, hab den Satz zur Meisterschaft nochmal neu geschrieben, hoffe es ist jetzt verständlicher. Hatte den Satz so übernommen, der stand schon vorher in ner News die nicht von mir stammte.



Glaube das versteht jetzt jeder


----------



## Reiler (23. April 2010)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Glaube das versteht jetzt jeder





äh?


wie jett?





















































bis sonntag-meisterschaft hin oder her.die is mir egaL..da mische ich eh net mit!
FREUE MICH EINFACH NUR AUF DIE STRECKE IN KOTTENHEIM---MEIN ABSOLUTER LIEBLING!!!!


----------



## Rindsnawel (23. April 2010)

Jawoll....jetzt hab ich es sogar verstanden.....


----------



## Reiler (24. April 2010)

und weils so schön war, ein letztes mal...

was fahrt ihr morgen für reifen? furztrocken scheint es zu sein...

furchtloser fred oder sowas?


----------



## Meridaracer (24. April 2010)

Reiler schrieb:


> und weils so schön war, ein letztes mal...
> 
> was fahrt ihr morgen für reifen? furztrocken scheint es zu sein...
> 
> furchtloser fred oder sowas?



conti rk & rk


----------



## Reiler (26. April 2010)

Reiler schrieb:


> und weils so schön war, ein letztes mal...
> 
> was fahrt ihr morgen für reifen? furztrocken scheint es zu sein...
> 
> furchtloser fred oder sowas?





bin hinten d en FF und vorn NN gefahren.lief gut und war genügend grip...im omega musste ich jedoch nen snakebite hinnehmen-wäre mit jedem anderen reifen auch passiert...rummmmmmsss hats gemacht...


----------



## lsg-racing (26. April 2010)

HIER! gibts Fotos von allen Klassen außer Kids.
Bei FBeI Boos gibts Bilder ab Senioren 1.
Hoffe ihr hattet alle Spass und seid satt geworden


----------



## JatK (27. April 2010)

Cooles Rennen, top Strecke, schöne Bilder, hat richtig Spaß gemacht


----------



## Reiler (27. April 2010)

was wurde aus dem armen kerl der beim sen1 rennen am berg vor mir vom rad gefallen ist? sah irgendwie nach kreislaufkoller aus?!?!?

rotes trikot-gehts dem wieder gut?


----------



## Ralle. (27. April 2010)

Super Cup 

Hat richtig spass gemacht

Ein dickes Lob an die Orga

danke schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicke Wade (29. April 2010)

wo ist denn die cupwertung nach zu lesen????


----------



## Fredegar (30. April 2010)

Reiler schrieb:


> was wurde aus dem armen kerl der beim sen1 rennen am berg vor mir vom rad gefallen ist? sah irgendwie nach kreislaufkoller aus?!?!?
> 
> rotes trikot-gehts dem wieder gut?




... mir geht es wieder gut ... Danke der Nachfrage ... aber mein Kreislauf hat da irgendwie schlapp gemacht .... schade bei so einer tollen Strecke !  

.... oder ich habe dich im Rücken gespürt und bin vor Angst vom Bike gefallen

bis dann in Altlay


----------



## Reiler (1. Mai 2010)

Fredegar schrieb:


> ich habe dich im Rücken gespürt und bin vor Angst vom Bike gefallen






so is brav...


----------



## lsg-racing (11. September 2010)

2011 gehts weiter, siehe HIER!


----------



## coffee_to_go_w (30. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

jemand aus köln oder bonn mit am start? 
werde versuchen alle rennen mit zu fahren, freu mich schon


----------



## lsg-racing (31. Dezember 2010)

hi coffee_to_go_w,

schreib am besten in den aktuellen thread zum cup 2011 http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=483387


----------

